#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Excel: "Ολογραφως.xla" & "Numbers2Text.xla"

## SMARO MINAOGLOU

Το numbers2text στρογγυλοποιεί τον αριθμό και μετά τον αποδίδει ως λέξεις. Για παράδειγμα 15,65=Δεκαέξι ευρώ

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ

> Το numbers2text στρογγυλοποιεί τον αριθμό και μετά τον αποδίδει ως λέξεις. Για παράδειγμα 15,65=Δεκαέξι ευρώ



Δεν το κανει σε μενα. Δοκιμεσε το TextNumber εχει περισσοτερες παραμετρους και ρυθμιζεις τα δεκαδικα σε εκκατοστα ή χιλλιοστα η δεκατα κλπ

----------

